# LS & TS Carb Adjustments Honda GXV160 Engine



## pugster (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking for any advice/instruction to adjust my Honda carburetor. There is a lowspeed idle screw that has a tab on it - apparently to restrict its movement. Then there is another throttle screw, looks like black plastic. 

Got the main jet out of the carb today, took a little bit of work with a bread wrapper tie & carb cleaner, but finally got it cleaned out. Hooked the carb back up, buttoned everything up & tried my luck. Voila, it worked.

Engine runs, but not steady. Sounds like a miss or something. Going to clean the rust off the flywheel tomorrow, just to eliminate that as a cause.

Would like to know how to set the carb. Thanks in advance for any suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Have you cleaned the low speed jet? Where the black adjustment screw is at the top you will see a black plug below the screw pull this out and make shore this is clean (mind the o ring when you remove it as it is easy to lose )


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You could also try replacing the spark plug.Honda's are fussy about having good (new)clean plugs in them.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Honda's idle mixture screws are EPA compliant in that they are tamper resistant/proof. The only way to adjust them, which BTW is considered tampering, is to break the tab off which is actually going to break the screw. The screw is designed to break, and a replacement is then in order. The screws aren't cheap, like $20, at least on the GX engines (as opposed to GC/GCV). Haven't had much experience trying to get GCV carbs to work right, as USUALLY they're like $28 to $35 NEW! In other words, they're not worth rebuilding, at least for us doing it professionally. Honda carbs usually have a plastic idle SPEED screw, as in for setting idle RPM.

If it gives you a headache, price a new carb. before you lose sleep on it.


----------

